# For the drippers lol



## elvin119 (17/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## JW Flynn (17/11/14)

Now to find a nuclear power station to power this beauty, LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JW Flynn (17/11/14)

Check out some Vapour production in slow motion, and then I reversed it as well, looks pretty cool, hehe What do you think..... HEHE

Normal, just in slowmotion


and the Reverse one


----------



## elvin119 (20/11/14)

Lokl 

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JW Flynn (21/11/14)

hehe, you bet your ass I do, hehe


----------

